# Rockport Reservoir - Fishing Report



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Had a good time out fishing Rockport Recently. We walked the banks and caught about 20 bass. Here is a link to where we fished, and what we used: Rockport Reservoir Fishing


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice report!! Keep on kraken 'em!!


----------

